# Jerky Cure



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Salmonsmoker,
Have you ever tried HI MOUNTAIN cure and seasonings? I have had good success with them and really like the wild goose jerky cure. They can be purchased at Gander MT.or on the website www.himountain.com. 

Keep the recipes coming I have a freezer full of 3 deer, caribou,ducks, geese, etc.
If it walks, flys or crawls I have it in the freezer.


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

HemlockNailer,

Thanks for the HI MOUNTAIN tip. I have never used their seasonings, but am always interested in new sources. 

Certainly, I will keep posting recipe's, and it really helps to know where to go with them when there is some feedback. Thanks for the posting. 

ss


----------



## Tim Baker (Jan 18, 2000)

Just thought I would second what Hemlocknailer has said. Hi Mountain makes a great product. I have had a few people tell me that my jerky is the best they have had and they can't believe it was made in an oven.

Tim


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

Making current


----------

